# 2v3 day v blastocyst ET



## alicer (Dec 11, 2002)

Hello Peter

Please could you tell me why some clinics do a 2 day transfer and others a 3 day transfer? Surely it's better to do it on day 3 because the embryologist will have a clearer idea about egg development?

Similarly, wouldn't all ET's be better at the blastocyst stage so that you have a clearer idea of which embryos are going to succeed (even if you only have a few or the embryos don't progress as intended and there's no ET). I think I'd rather know that an embryo wouldn't make it at this stage rather than going thru' et and having 2 weeks wait in false hope? 

Also, I saw on a previous email query that embryos float around for 4/5 days post ET (presumably multiplying) - if they then did implant should there be implantation bleeding? and if you don't get any bleeding presumably this is a sign that you're not pregnant? 
Thank you

Alice


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



alicer said:


> Hello Peter
> 
> Please could you tell me why some clinics do a 2 day transfer and others a 3 day transfer?
> 
> ...


----------

